

BlueBrain - Year One - Modeling the brain - berlinbrown
http://thebeautifulbrain.com/2010/02/bluebrain-film-preview/
An Amazing Project.
======
Kliment
A very interesting and informative piece. I knew in the abstract what the Blue
Brain project was doing, but this really clarifies the route they're taking.
Was a bit annoying how it sounds like they need to justify it with. This is
worth doing for the pure coolness of it.

